
1958 small Cessna endurance flight of 64 days without landing - jkaljundi
https://www.aopa.org/news-and-media/all-news/2008/march/01/endurance-test-circa-1958
======
jkaljundi
Some more photos of refuling from a car etc:
[http://www.countyairports.org/History/History_LongestFlight....](http://www.countyairports.org/History/History_LongestFlight.html)

